

Nutiteq offline maps SDK for iOS and Android - jaakl
http://developer.nutiteq.com

======
niklasber
Seems like no attribution is given to OpenStreetMap? That's not nice.

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Legal_FAQ#3a._I_would_lik...](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Legal_FAQ#3a._I_would_like_to_use_OpenStreetMap_maps._How_should_I_credit_you.3F)

~~~
jaakl
Well, the start pages states "Vector maps from OpenStreetMap" 3 times.
Technically it is up to app developer to add proper attribution, as our SDK
can be used with other sources also. OSM is provided just for convenience. But
point taken, I'll add reminder about attribution requirements to the developer
guides also.

~~~
niklasber
The developer portal at
[https://developer.nutiteq.com](https://developer.nutiteq.com) mentions
OpenStreetMap, but the start and product pages doesn't. No link either.
Perhaps you provide more sources, I haven't looked into the product very
carefully. Your support told me OSM is used as map data source, didn't mention
any other source. My understanding of the OSM license agreement is that you
have to make it more explicit. But I'm no lawyer.

"Our requested attribution is "© OpenStreetMap contributors". You must also
make it clear that the data is available under the Open Database Licence. This
can be achieved by providing a "License" or "Terms" link which links to
www.openstreetmap.org/copyright or www.opendatacommons.org/licenses/odbl."

Regardless whether required or not I think it'd be cool of you to mention it
more explicitly since you're creating a business around it.

~~~
jaakl
Sure, I'm daily OpenStreetMapper myself. The other map options can be added in
project basis, as the geodata from any other sources tends to be extremely
expensive for average end-user app developers. Of course it has to be
attributed properly in each app.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Still, you should mention it (prominently, hopefully) on your homepage.

I don't think it'd hurt your business, quite the opposite. For some people,
knowing it's OSM-based may be a feature.

------
cheeaun
Would be interesting to see this available for the web platform as well.

~~~
jaakl
This has been asked quite a lot, but HTML5/WebGL approach would require
another complete rewrite. One of our key advantages: showing maps without
network would not really work there, but this could be resolved with a
storage-enabled wrapper like Cordova. We have even thought about making native
plugin for Cordova, then existing code (with fast performance etc) would work.

------
olla
How old IOS and Android versions are supported?

~~~
jaakl
Android since API 9 (2.3) and iOS 7. Would you need more? iOS 6 can be added
quite easily.

~~~
smrtinsert
Great job on the 2.3, I know the android community turns their nose up that 5%
or so (last time i checked)

------
jamieomatthews
How is this better than Google maps, which is also available on both
platforms?

~~~
jaakl
TL;DR: is for more demanding app requirements. For end-user apps: offline maps
support. Google Maps has it as app (and not everywhere), we provide SDK where
it works globally. For more demanding needs you can add 3D objects to map, use
it for HUD navigation (Google terms prohibit it), use completely own/custom
base map etc. See [https://www.nutiteq.com/nutiteq-
sdk/comparison/](https://www.nutiteq.com/nutiteq-sdk/comparison/) for more
more differences and similarities

~~~
jamieomatthews
Great thanks. You may want to include a diff of the gmaps features on the
site, for clairity

